# Furacao Mitch- 10 anos



## nimboestrato (26 Out 2008 às 10:52)

Há dez anos exactos (26.10.98) era esta a imagem  que se podia observar do Espaço com o furacão Mitch a aproximar-se das Honduras e Nicarágua.







Na manhã de 22 de Outubro quando se localizava a cerca de 650 KM a sul da Jamaica,a pressão no seu centro era já inferior a 990 hPa tendo na altura a classificação de depressão tropical.A depressão foi-se movimentando para Ocidente à medida que se intensificava.Às 6 da manhã do dia 24 ,quando se situava a 470 Km a SSW da Jamaica,o Mitch "evoluiu" para Furacão .
Mais tarde nesse dia, à medida que inflectia para Oeste ,iniciou um período de rápida intensificação .Em menos de 24 horas a pressão no seu centro desceu uns inimagináveis 54 hPa atingindo o valor de 924 hPa.No dia 26 ,dia desta imagem de satélite,a pressão atingia o mínimo de 905 hPa provocando ventos superiores a 250 Km/h.Atingiu assim a categoria 5 da escala de furacões de Saffir/Simpson.
Depois as consequências são conhecidas:Estima-se que pelo menos  11 000 pessoas tenham perdido a vida e que cerca de 20% da população da região (mais de 2 milhões de pessoas) tenham perdido todos os seus haveres.
Houve regiões quer das Honduras,quer da Nicarágua em que o Mitch  embora enfraquecido nos ventos , descarregou chuvas torrenciais durante dias seguidos (calcula-se que certas regiões tenham recebido cerca de 900 mm de chuva) uma vez que o Mitch  chegado a Terra quase estacionou na região por vários dias.
Foi uma das maiores catástrofes do sec.20 na América Central.
Dez anos volvidos tudo está (muito)mais calmo na Região.


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2008 às 14:07)

Bem lembrado nimboestrato. É o furacão mais mortífero da história do Atlântico desde 1780. Uma besta gigante que desabou oceanos de água sobre Terra provocando inundações e enormes derrocadas.

Um relatório do NCDC:
 Mitch: The Deadliest Atlantic Hurricane Since 1780













*Alguns documentários impressionantes:*




*Um boletim meteorológico*


----------

